# GE front loading washing machine makes lots of noise



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It probably has the standard 1 year warranty. So no help there I'm sure.

I agree with you, if it is the rear drum and bearings the cost to repair it (parts, tech, etc.) will basically exceed a new machine. Click on link to repairclinic it helps explain it a little more.

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...-/GE-Washer-is-making-loud-noise-WBVH5300K0WW

You're it luck. There are a couple great appliance techs that frequent this forum, they maybe be able to help you out more. Please wait for hardwareman or thefixer to respond. Thanks.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks jmon. Since I haven't come up with a failure mode that involves the washer exploding in flames or chasing me down the street 'The Mangler' style, I going with the running it until it quits while I try to chase down cheaper options.

An update. I've been running it with the spin speed set to medium. This reduces the noise volume. I also ran it with a small load that on one cycle managed to balance out well enough that it didn't bang. That would seem to disprove a bearing (because bearings don't usually run quiet when they're failing). But on another cycle it developed a fairly steady beat that sure sounded like something was hitting the inside of the cabinet. Is it possibly a problem with the shock absorbers? Are they prone to failure?


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

*Found the problem*

Found the problem

There is a 7.6 lb (it's written on the side) lump of concrete that is supposed to be bolted to the top of the rear outer tub. I found it in the bottom of the washing machine cabinet along with the three bolts that were supposed to be securing it in place. The loud banging was caused by the ballast starting to tear loose. The last load cause some extra special crashing and banging. That was when the ballast was falling between the tub and the side of the cabinet. I haven't run in years but I ran downstairs expecting to see the washer halfway across the floor. And just as I reached it, there was one last loud thump and it went silent, finishing the spin cycle normally.

There's also concrete ballast on the front of the tub but it's held in place with a dozen or more bolts.

Unfortunately the bolts that were supposed to hold the concrete ballast in place also have the bosses screwed on that used to be part of the rear outer tub. Replacing that tub section will involve a serious disassembly of the washing machine including removing the pressed in bearing. The rear tub is over $400.

Running without the ballast will probably make the machine more sensitive to imbalanced loads.

So my plan is to try to glue the bosses back on to provide location and then holding the ballast in place with a nylon shipping strap (the kind the ratcheting buckles). The outer tub is not a rotating part, but it is a bouncing around part which is what shook the ballast off. The top of the cabinet comes off so working on the drum should be easy.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Repair

The ballast weight was 17 lbs. It was never going to be possible to reconnect the bosses the screws went into effectively and that was aggravated by the block beating the broken surfaces so it wasn't even possible to figure out which boss went at where. My thought about putting a shipping strap around the tub was undone by the motor bracket which put a thin aluminum flange right in the way. The strap going over it would cause it to buckle or it would cut the strap. So I went with the construction adhesive cure.

I put a whole bunch of adhesive on the block and pushed and wiggled as much of it out as I could to ensure complete coverage. The cross section of the three bosses was less than 0.5 square inch. The glue area is over 50 in2 so the glue can get away with as little as 100th the sheer strength of the tub's fiberglass. Plus the bosses failed because the weight was loose and banging around. The glue won't (shouldn't) allow any relative motion. Then I used a 1/4 inch nylon tie wrap over the top. The hope is that if the glue fails, the nylon will hold the block in place long enough for me to go, "Sure sounds loud, again."

My concern with the glue is the center is four or five inches from air and I don't know how much of it will cure short term. I'm going to let it set for a few day, then run it as slow spin for a few weeks. The block is connected to the outer tub that doesn't spin. Slow spin will reduce the bouncing and banging.

Time will tell.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

Laundry day.

Worked fine. I did keep the spin speed down to medium, but the washer ran so quietly (and I was working in the basement) I didn't really notice it running. Question of the day is, was the ballast ever tight? The bosses that broke off with the bolts broke off right at the end of the bolts. But there was no hole in the remaining stub which makes me wonder if the bolts bottomed out in the holes leaving the ballast loose from day one. If so, it could be better than new. So much better than buying a new one.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

Now that I have these picture things figured out.

This is what I found laying in the bottom of the washing machine. Note the beat up condition of the bosses.
http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217290&stc=1&d=1447560472

This is where it used to be. I think it's significant that the bolts were bottomed out in the threaded hole. They may never have been tight.
http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217298&stc=1&d=1447560483

Before gluing the weight in place I ground down the base of the boss to make the glue joint thinner. The remaining post would provide a little interference to keep weight in place.
I hadn't noticed it before but the picture highlights the abrasion at the back edge of the drum showing how much the weight had been moving before the bosses broke.
http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217306&stc=1&d=1447560492

The finished job. There's a lot of construction adhesive under there. The nylon tie wrap was an after thought. First to help the glue set. Second to keep the weight restrained if the glue fails.
http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=217314&stc=1&d=1447560519

It's been over a month now. So far so good.


----------

